# views (webpage)



## eduard85

Hello,

I need to translate *Views *into Czech, meaning the number of times that a webpage has been seen by users.

Which of the following translations you think is better?

*Zhlédnutí
Zobrazení
*
For instance:

Zhlédnutí: 357

Thanks!


----------



## ilocas2

I think zobrazení is better than zhlédnutí when speaking about webpages. More natural is *počet zobrazení*.

Zhlédnutí is better than zobrazení when speaking about videos.

Also - *počet návštěv* (number of visits), used on the main page.

also *zobrazeno, zhlédnuto* is used


----------



## eduard85

I can only use one word, so I think I will use *Zobrazení 
*
Thanks!


----------



## ilocas2

If you have to use only one word, then zobrazeno (with x after number) is better than zobrazení, in my opinion.


----------



## eduard85

I'm still a bit confused, is *Shlédnuto* better than *Zobrazení?*


----------



## ilocas2

*zhlédnout* and *shlédnout* are two different verbs, but they both can be pronounced the same, "zhlédnout" or "schlédnout"

shlédnout means to look from a higher place downwards so it doesn't fit here

type in Google shlédnout zhlédnout and you will find explanation on many sites


----------



## soucet

In my opinion, if you need to use one word only: the best choice is using of *Zobrazeno* or *Zhlédnuto* but with *x* (times) after number (as mentioned above) - these word forms are unusable without this *x*.

If you cannot use this *x*, the options are *Návštěv* (of visits) or *Zhlédnutí*.

The word *Zobrazení* - the *Zobrazení: 357* statement does not make much sense to me.


----------



## werrr

And what's the context?

When speaking about server capacity, web marketing, website popularity and other similar things, it is better to go with "počet přístupů" (= number of accesses).


----------

